# Photo Organizing Software - Desktop and Cloud Based



## robalex117 (Apr 27, 2011)

I work for an organization that has lots of photos. We are looking for a system that would let us organize them and use the locally but also sync both ways to a cloud version that would also let you view upload and download them.

The purpose is to have two copies of the photos at all times, plus allow various people to work on the system from remote locations.

The local desktop version would be used for initial loading, when there is lots of adding of new photos. It would also serve as an additional copy of the data.

The sync would happen continuously like carbonite or some other cloud based backup. 

Goggle Picasa seems almost able to do what we want but it does not sync back to the deskop. Plus reading comments sometimes you end up with duplicates since the sync is not great.

Ideally we are looking for a product like Lightroom that has a "cloud" based component.

Any suggestions.

Thanks.
Rob


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2011)

Have you looked at *Microsoft Expression Media? Microsoft Expression Media - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

or similar applications?


----------



## Zrock (Apr 29, 2011)

A good sync software i have been using is alwaysync. it will sync both ways and can have it automatically run.


----------

